# Canada attracting top US talent



## sags (May 15, 2010)

It doesn't jive with all the "woe is Canada" sentiment among some, but the US is lamenting the movement of highly skilled people to Canada.

Interesting and new information for some, I would think. Everyone assumes the smartest people are moving to the US. It seems that isn't true at all.

Welcome to Canada folks !



https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/us-immigration-canada-1.6101735


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

You mean Canada is allowing immigration of educated competent people with 21st century skills from first world countries? Is Trudeau aware of this?


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

Was listening to a US podcast & there are US employers smart enough to not hire vaccinated people. The reason they say they are not hiring vaccinated is they do not want to hire employees that are that dumb to get injected. The productive are more likely to move to Florida or Texas away from in your face in your wallet dictators. CBC is not concerned about reporting the news they are a about pushing propaganda of the New World order.

LEGALIZE FREEDOM


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> You mean Canada is allowing immigration of educated competent people with 21st century skills from first world countries? Is Trudeau aware of this?


If you read the article, there is a picture of Trudeau talking to bright, young IT students about coming to Canada.

Canada is a top choice for those young adults who value a more wholesome lifestyle than living in the US.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

In other labour news, Montreal hospitals are in danger of closing their ER departments after losing so many RNs and staff.

They are down to 50% of the workforce needed and can't find anyone to fill the vacant positions.

Private nursing employers pay higher wages and benefits to attract staff.

There are also 854 vacant nursing positions in New Brunswick.

If Alberta carries through with their plans to cut wages and benefits to nurses, they might well end up in the same situation as Quebec.

Someone should tell the Kenney government.......be careful what you wish for.



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/quebec-ers-on-verge-of-breakdown-1.6099487





https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/new-brunswick/nurses-healthcare-new-brunswick-1.6100022


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

:) lonewolf said:


> Was listening to a US podcast & there are US employers smart enough to not hire vaccinated people.


LOL, I wonder how people are supposed to prove they're not vaccinated. It's easy to prove you are vaccinated but proving you're not is trickier. I would assume most people will just lie.


----------



## Ukrainiandude (Aug 25, 2020)

Why do so many more Canadians (45,000) immigrate to the USA each year than people from the USA (7,500) immigrate to Canada? Are there more opportunities, economic or otherwise, in America?
there are over a million Canadians in the US the main factors why Canadians like to move to America are four main Reasons WHETHER,COST OF LIVING and JOBS and OPPORTUNITIES And TRANSPORTATION:

Th Whether In Canada is very Cold while it can get pretty warm in the southern part of Canada next to the border of the US most of Canada is very Cold and it snows too whitewash her in the US it’s much warmer sure of course America has cold places as well just next to Canadian border most of America is very warm hot or mild the Whether in America is diverse and te very pleasant compared to most developed countries.

the Cost of living in the US is cheaper since America has a much larger Economy than Camada at 21$ trillion compared to Canada 1.8$ trillion and the US a higher GDP per Capita and Americans pay less taxes than Camaadisn as well has housing costs car insurance food water and many other goods are more expensive in Canada whil Healthcare and College is more expensive in The US it still doesn’t stack up compared to the cost of livings in Canada

Canada unemployment Rate is higher than the US at 6.7% compared to the US 4.3% which makes it easier to find a job in America the USA has a much larger workforce due to having 10x more people and your chances of halving great opportunities are better in the US than in Canada it’s the America Dream.

Transportation is better in the US and it’s cheaper and more reliable than in Canada while both countries are dominated by automobiles the US having more people has more Transportation options America has way more Airports than Canada and has 3x more rods than Canada and rosy not Foregt that The US has the Amtrak Acela Express which America High Speed Train it’s maximum speed is 165 mph but it’s operating speed is 150 mph which is still High Speed as high speed trains are trains that are classified to go over 124 Mph something that Canada does not have which makes Canada the only g7 country with no high speed rail and Infastructure is also Better in the US America is ranked 13th in Infastructure quality while Canada is 26th.

And these are the reason why Canadians go across the border to the US more than Americans crossing the border to Canada so if you’re any to emigrate to the US Welcome you’ll have a good place to live in but don’t come now as covid 19 has ruined our world so you should wait until next year to move here especially now that Biden won the election and now that you can immigrate to the US easier than under trump last 4 years.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Spudd said:


> LOL, I wonder how people are supposed to prove they're not vaccinated.


For those that would test for non-vaccinated I believe they'd accept the "magnet test" to prove it.  
Sorry, couldn't resist ...


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Ukrainiandude said:


> Why do so many more Canadians (45,000) immigrate to the USA each year than people from the USA (7,500) immigrate to Canada? Are there more opportunities, economic or otherwise, in America?


It's better to be rich in the USA than rich in Canada.

Honestly if I had the money, I'd move to the US.
Simply being able to have better access to health care when you need it is worth the money.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

I think the weather is a big draw. a friend of mine married an American who moved up to Canada. She likes it here. She came from NY state so weather is similar. Her biggest observations…….everything is more expensive and the selection in all stores is way less…..she hasn’t commented yet on the higher wages (at least in her occupation).


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

MrMatt said:


> It's better to be rich in the USA than rich in Canada.
> 
> Honestly if I had the money, I'd move to the US.
> Simply being able to have better access to health care when you need it is worth the money.


Around 100,000 Canadians live in US illegally! 
Since 2010, *Canada* has maintained a relatively high but declining *emigration* rate compared to other countries. In 2020, the net migration rate in *Canada* was 6.6 per 1,000.. *This is noticeably higher than other industrialized countries* such as the United States (2.9), the United Kingdom (3.9) and France (0.6).


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Canada is attracting the most highly educated and highest skilled people and that is what every country wants.

We do a better job of attracting the immigrants we want than the US. Overall numbers are irrelevant in this context.

Interesting that tech is growing faster in Toronto, Montreal and Edmonton at a faster rate than in Silicon valley.

Our son's company has work lined up on massive new distribution centers for Amazon, UPS, Purolator and Fedex.

They will all require significant IT employees in the future. Ontario is in a "quiet' economic boom right now.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

sags said:


> Canada is attracting the* most highly educated and highest skilled *people and that is what every country wants.
> 
> We do a better job of attracting the immigrants we want than the US. Overall numbers are irrelevant in this context.
> 
> ...


We are not attracting the most highly education or skilled, but rather those that are highly educated and skilled that don't want to live in the US. Absolute numbers do matter, as we are losing more professions to the US than gaining them, though the rate are gaining them is increasing a little bit more. When you say is growing faster in Canada than in Silicon Valley, it's very relative to absolute numbers It's easier to grow something percentage wise from a smaller base than a larger base. Would you rather have a 100% increase on your investment of $100, or a 10% increase on your investment of $100000? 

We have a lot of family in the silicon valley and outside of the silicon valley in tech. I can tell you that the most senior jobs at the silicon valley firms pay easily 5 times what they do in Canada. A top developer will start at $250K, where as here you will top out around that level. Those who know they are good will continue to work in the US, it's only if you have draws to Canada (family, a slower,, less material lifestyle) will you choose Canada over the US in general. I say this because we love living in Canada. My spouse has worked in tech in Silicon Valley and in NY for numerous stints over his career for up to a year at a time. The offers he gets is 3 times what he makes here, but we stay because of our extended family and our kids. If we didn't have kids, we would have left a long time ago. We didn't want to raise kids in the US. The other consideration we had, which is the crux of your article is that the immigration in the US is a pain in the butt. We could get a Visa, but the Green card process was such a hassle we didn't want to feel so unsettled. 

The tech sector is good in Canada for the right skill set, but it's definitely not as good if you are working in the US.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Lifestyle over money..........is likely a key factor.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> The offers he gets is 3 times what he makes here, but we stay because of our extended family and our kids. If we didn't have kids, we would have left a long time ago. We didn't want to raise kids in the US. The other consideration we had, which is the crux of your article is that the immigration in the US is a pain in the butt. We could get a Visa, but the Green card process was such a hassle we didn't want to feel so unsettled.


*Exactly our situation in 2009-2010! *
Intel closed site in Toronto and banned telecommuting .... My spouse got extremely generous relocation offer and huge increase in income... we could've select to move to CA, AZ or OR....
The major consideration were family reasons....kids and our moms...Another reason, Green card process... Company was giving Visa for 7 years with option to extend every time, Intel also said that they gonna help with obtaining green card, but no guarantee ...
We still sometimes feel sorry that we didn't move


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> Interesting that tech is growing faster in Toronto, Montreal and Edmonton at a faster rate than in Silicon valley.
> 
> Our son's company has work lined up on massive new distribution centers for Amazon, UPS, Purolator and Fedex.


Canada practically doesn't have IT ... Canadian IT index consists of 10 very small companies (that nobody in the World familiar with them) and 4 from those companies weight 75% LOL




__





Financial Planning & Investment Management | BlackRock


BlackRock is a fiduciary that offers the world’s largest institutional investors timely insights and access to deep global investment capabilities.




www.blackrock.com





You said million times that your son works in construction company, it's not a tech LOL ... "distribution centers" aren't tech either  ...it's big warehouses where majority of employees are getting minimum (or just above it) wage LOL

P.S. This article is fake news and propaganda.... they take 1 specific case (that maybe is real) and present it as a trend. I know many completely opposite cases when high skilled rich people couldn;t immigrate to Canada and easily immigrated to US.. ... And the numbers show absolutely different trend than described in the article


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

sags said:


> Lifestyle over money..........is likely a key factor.


If you make enough money in in the US, you can have a much better lifestyle. However, for the middle incomes and lower, its definitely better in Canada. If you don't have to worry about education costs for your kids, or healthcare cost for your family then US is much more lucrative, with the exception of getting shot with their gun control challenges. Then again, if you are in the upper areas with lower crime rates and exclusive private, it's less of concern.

The upper echelon of talent goes to the US not Canada if they don't have family ties here.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> Lifestyle over money..........is likely a key factor.


Yeah, better lifestyle, more money. If you're top talent the US is the place to be.


----------



## Ukrainiandude (Aug 25, 2020)

To put it simple people, the USA is for winners, and Canada is for losers.
We are losers, aren’t we?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Canada has a large and growing number of tech workers.

The US is concerned that Canada is siphoning off their top level people, due in large part to their poor immigration policies.

The US is politically fractured and all the GOP care about is the Mexican border, so Canada will continue to enjoy the benefit of their political division.

The number of high level tech people leaving the US rose during the Trump Presidency. They are smart people who want to live in a better country.

The tech industry is one of the fastest growing segments of employment in Canada. They are employed in virtually every industry and business segment.

_In 2016, around 935,000 Canadians were working in tech occupations, representing 5.1 percent of the Canadian labour force. 

Of these, 681,000 were in digital occupations while 254,000 were in high-tech occupations. _

Canada is the best....







....screw all the rest !



https://brookfieldinstitute.ca/wp-content/uploads/FINAL-Tech-Workers-ONLINE.pdf


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

sags said:


> Canada has a large and growing number of tech workers.
> 
> The US is concerned that Canada is siphoning off their top level people, due in large part to their poor immigration policies.
> 
> ...


What is growing?! Canada , 30 years ago, had snorted, RIM, ATI, Intel site... Where are they now?’


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Plugging Along said:


> If you make enough money in in the US, you can have a much better lifestyle. However, for the middle incomes and lower, its definitely better in Canada. If you don't have to worry about education costs for your kids, or healthcare cost for your family then US is much more lucrative, with the exception of getting shot with their gun control challenges. Then again, if you are in the upper areas with lower crime rates and exclusive private, it's less of concern.
> 
> The upper echelon of talent goes to the US not Canada if they don't have family ties here.


True to some degree...you don’t have to worry about education in EU.... in Canada it’s expensive... Our daughter goes to Ivy business school and should pay 30K per year plus renting place to live.

The problem with US is too much hassle to move there, we started this process, but gave up. For example US doesn’t recognize Canadian credit history.., we wanted to take mortgage to buy big house in the best area of North California, we said that we gonna pay 90% done payment, we need only 10% and Intel gave written guarantee, but still Wells Fargo said that we need to live at least 2 years to get this mortgage, regardless of the highest possible score on credit history and very high income.
Another hassle was to move you tax home from Canada.... I talked to CRA, thus process doesn’t have established rules. Everything is up to CRA clerk


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

gibor365 said:


> What is growing?! Canada , 30 years ago, had snorted, RIM, ATI, Intel site... Where are they now?’


Replaced by other companies. Technology companies come and go. Where they stop nobody knows. 

Where is Netscape, AOL, or Tandy Computer these days ?

Shopify is huge and hiring 2,100 tech people in 2021.......and there are other impressive established tech companies plus a pile of new startups in Canada.

Canada is home to some of the leading software companies in the world.
Examples include OpenText, Descartes Systems, and Kinaxis.
While CGI Inc. is more than a software company, it develops cloud-based solutions to share information and data.
Constellation Software is the biggest in the sector with a market value of almost $30 billion.
Both Constellation Software and CGI are in the top 30 largest companies in Canada list by market capitalization.
We the North... home to 🎅 and all that is good.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

sags said:


> Replaced by other companies. Technology companies come and go. Where they stop nobody knows.
> 
> Where is Netscape, AOL, or Tandy Computer these days ?
> 
> ...


So, you practically listed 4 small companies that give 75% of Canadian IT index... several others are very small lol. Start listing US IT companies lol

And how many Canadian companies are trading on Nasdaq?! 
On the other hand small Israel 79. “ Israel has the 3rd most companies listed on the Nasdaq, after the US and China.”


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Go to the US and live there for a couple of years. I went to school there years ago. It is like going to a different planet.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

As for *Innovation* Outputs, *Canada ranks* 22nd (Bloomberg innovation index) LOL


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

sags said:


> Go to the US and live there for a couple of years. I went to school there years ago. It is like going to a different planet.


As others said , US is not for poor


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

gibor365 said:


> So, you practically listed 4 small companies that give 75% of Canadian IT index... several others are very small lol. Start listing US IT companies lol
> 
> And how many Canadian companies are trading on Nasdaq?!
> On the other hand small Israel 79. “ Israel has the 3rd most companies listed on the Nasdaq, after the US and China.”


Good thing then that Trudeau signed a deal with Israel to share technological advancement.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

sags said:


> In other labour news, Montreal hospitals are in danger of closing their ER departments after losing so many RNs and staff.
> 
> They are down to 50% of the workforce needed and can't find anyone to fill the vacant positions.
> 
> ...


Where are all those bright young people who have Canada as their first choice ready to fill the skilled employment position?
Surely there shouldn't be any shortages with everyone with a brain killing themselves to come to Canada?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

damian13ster said:


> *Where are all those bright young people who have Canada as their first choice *ready to fill the skilled employment position?
> Surely there shouldn't be any shortages with everyone with a brain killing themselves to come to Canada?


Uber drivers LOL


----------



## diharv (Apr 19, 2011)

damian13ster said:


> Where are all those bright young people who have Canada as their first choice ready to fill the skilled employment position?
> Surely there shouldn't be any shortages with everyone with a brain killing themselves to come to Canada?


Lol I was going to say driving taxis then I saw the next post.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

sags said:


> Good thing then that Trudeau signed a deal with Israel to share technological advancement.


Canada leader in Technology 


sags said:


> Good thing then that Trudeau signed a deal with Israel to share technological advancement.


 Canada can send Israel some of Microsoft's Dominion voting machines so the citizens in Israel can do their patriotic duty & vote 300 years after they are dead  So Gates with his monopoly on world health who can not stop a virus on his soft ware can also have a monopoly on who gets elected  Maybe the lab in Winnipeg can send Israel a virus like it did China for gain of function ?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Our city is doing very well creating tech jobs and attracting talent. Carfax is one of a number of online companies residing here.

Ontario is also doing well, with Toronto ranked 4th for tech talent in North America and Waterloo closely behind.

_The top five markets for tech talent in North America in 2020 were the San Francisco Bay Area, Seattle, Washington, D.C., *Toronto*, and New York City.

*Waterloo Region *also posted strong numbers with 47 per cent growth in tech talent employment since 2015._

Go Canada !


















London boasts solid tech-sector growth, recent analysis shows


London boasts an “up and coming” tech sector that is seeing some of the hottest growth among mid-sized cities in North America, states a technology industry…




lfpress.com


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

sags said:


> _The top five markets for tech talent in North America in 2020 were the San Francisco Bay Area, Seattle, Washington, D.C., *Toronto*, and New York City._
> 
> 
> Go Canada !
> ...


Sags your joking right  lol all except Toronto (Toronto has gone crazy with lock downs) are in democratic states in the US that have been run into the ground & people are leaving.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Ukrainiandude said:


> To put it simple people, the USA is for winners, and Canada is for losers.
> We are losers, aren’t we?


 ... ironic for a "CMF member" to say "Canadians" are a bunch of "losers".

USA = land of gun-toting fanatics = no thanks.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

:) lonewolf said:


> Sags your joking right  lol all except Toronto *(Toronto has gone crazy with lock downs) i*n democratic states in the US that have been run into the ground *& people are leaving.*


 ... good. Let the crazies leave then. And far far far away. Better yet, hope our southernly neighbour welcome them with open arms too.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

Beaver101 said:


> ... good. Let the crazies leave then. And far far far away. Better yet, hope our southernly neighbour welcome them with open arms too.


Iam talking about people leaving the democratic states that have been run into the ground not people leaving Canada. Stock up with food build shelters to hide with plenty of ammo or go to safer ground. Until people start fighting for their life then join the fight. The agenda is to kill jab everyone. Would not surprise me to have a food shortage this fall/winter so those that have the kill jab that is attacking their body can not shop for those in hiding with food rations in place.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

It is the unvaccinated in the Republican States that are filling up their hospitals and dying from COVID.

Politicians in deeply Republican States are now urging people to get vaccinated. It is a different story talking brave when the urban areas were getting hit hard with infections, but not so easy now that rural Republican areas have their own hospitals systems on the verge of collapse.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

:) lonewolf said:


> Iam talking about people leaving the democratic states that have been run into the ground not people leaving Canada.


 ... no, re-read your post.




> lonewolf said:





> Sags your joking right  lol all except Toronto *(Toronto has gone crazy with lock downs) i*n democratic states in the US that have been run into the ground *& people are leaving.*


From your POV, Toronto has gone crazy with the lockdowns, hence, being an exception to the democratic states in the US which means Toronto is no longer a democratic state. And according to you, it has been run into the ground and people are leaving because of this. 

So when are you planning to leave Toronto or better yet, altogether from Canada, the undemocratic country run/governed by another bunch of crazies or Nazis over at Queen's Park/Parliament Hills for a democratic country such as the USA?



> *Stock up with food build shelters to hide with plenty of ammo or go to safer ground.* Until people start fighting for their life then join the fight. The agenda is to kill jab everyone. Would not surprise me to have a food shortage this fall/winter so those that have the kill jab that is attacking their body can not shop for those in hiding with food rations in place.


 ...sounds pretty right the USA is your destination to be.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

Beaver101 said:


> USA = land of gun-toting fanatics = no thanks.


Disarm the citizens = sitting ducks for UN take over


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Canada will eventually ban most guns, but it will take time and electing the Liberals for another term or two to get it done.

Of course some rifles for hunting purposes will be allowed, as long as they are registered and the owners are qualified to own them.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

sags said:


> Canada will eventually ban most guns, but it will take time and electing the Liberals for another term or two to get it done.
> 
> Of course some rifles for hunting purposes will be allowed, as long as they are registered and the owners are qualified to own them.


It's all stupid Liberal rhetoric! Not guns kill people, but people kill people! In Israel about 60-70% of population has weapon in their home. However, homicide rate in Israel is 30% lower than in Canada!
List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia 
I lived 10 years in Israel and got my 1st gun 1 month after arrival... During those 10 years, maybe only 6 months I didn't have weapon in my possession... I had guns, M-16, Uzi, Galil and this is normal... In almost 10 years I worked in police, *there weren't any homicide with legal weapon*!
Yes, there were few murders, but they were committed by illegally obtained weapon by criminals.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> Canada will eventually ban most guns, but it will take time and electing the Liberals for another term or two to get it done.
> 
> Of course some rifles for hunting purposes will be allowed, as long as they are registered and the owners are qualified to own them.


Likely, but handguns are effectively banned in Canada as it is.
the complete failure to enforce the law is why we have so much gun crime in Toronto.

Current law, illegal handguns are used in Toronto Shootings.
New laws, illegal handguns are still used in Toronto shootings.

Unless they start ENFORCING the law nothing will change. The Conservatives tried to change the laws by putting these gun toting criminals in jail, and the courts refused.
What is the point of having a law if it's not enforced?

Also the anti gunners are operating from a position of ignorance.
They have no concept of legitimate uses of firearms, and they can't accept that shooting sports are incredibly safe.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

:) lonewolf said:


> Disarm the citizens = sitting ducks for UN take over


 ... there is NO WHERE to hide on this planet!


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> Canada will eventually ban most guns, but it will take time and electing the Liberals for another term or two to get it done.
> 
> Of course some rifles for hunting purposes will be allowed, as long as they are registered and the owners are qualified to own them.


Owners are already qualified, anyone can lodge a complaint and get a persons guns seized. They call this red flag laws in the US. Simply losing your job, or getting a divorce can be enough for them to seize firearms.

Spouses and intimate partners are interviewed before you get a firearms license.

We have very strict laws already. We have nearly zero gun crime perpetrated by legal Canadian Gun owners.
The crime is almost all illegal guns held by known criminals who should be in jail for previous crimes.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

An executive was sent up from the US to run operations in Canada and settled in. He had an MBA from Harvard and had worked in various high level capacities.

After about 10 years GM wanted him to move to Michigan and he turned them down. His family liked living in Canada so he quit.

I asked him what he was going to do and he said they would travel around Canada and enjoy their cottage for a few years until their kids went off to school and then maybe take another job someplace.

People in his position don't need more money. They already have plenty and want the better environment for their families that Canada offers.

The gun culture, armed guards in schools, armed guards in stores, living in a gated community, racial tensions, high levels of poverty.....didn't appeal to them.

The less we are like the US the better it is for us........as far as most Canadians are concerned.

The Liberals have streamlined immigration for highly skilled Americans.....and they are coming.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

gibor365 said:


> It's all stupid Liberal rhetoric! Not guns kill people, but people kill people! In Israel about 60-70% of population has weapon in their home. However, homicide rate in Israel is 30% lower than in Canada!
> List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia
> I lived 10 years in Israel and got my 1st gun 1 month after arrival... During those 10 years, maybe only 6 months I didn't have weapon in my possession... I had guns, M-16, Uzi, Galil and this is normal... In almost 10 years I worked in police, *there weren't any homicide with legal weapon*!
> Yes, there were few murders, but they were committed by illegally obtained weapon by criminals.


 ... just read this post. Duh. And the OP was a cop? Like criminals like to be caught. Or why are cops needed even? Double duhs.

Hopefully Canadian detectives don't think this way.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> An executive was sent up from the US to run operations in Canada and settled in. He had an MBA from Harvard and had worked in various high level capacities.
> 
> After about 10 years GM wanted him to move to Michigan and he turned them down. His family liked living in Canada so he quit.
> 
> ...


Working with several different Automotive companies, most people who are at the upper end of the payscale find the US a great place to live.
The Ontario office I used to work in was pretty much a feeder to Michigan. You get to a certain level, then options for my company, or the competitors opened up, and they had some very compelling offers.
There are some that prefer Canada, but $150k in Ann Arbour is much nicer than $80k in Southern Ontario.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I remember when my wife was an RN in the hospital and nurses were quitting and going to the US for higher pay. 

They only stayed long enough to fulfill their first contract and then came back to Canada.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

sags said:


> I remember when my wife was an RN in the hospital and nurses were quitting and going to the US for higher pay.
> 
> They only stayed long enough to fulfill their first contract and then came back to Canada.


Yeah, I don't blame thme, the pay is a little higher, but not high enough to stay long term to offset the other negatives. However, the specialist doctors I knew that move their, stayed there. That's why I say, if you are the top in Canada vs top in US in your professional field, it's better to be the top in US. If you are just above average, or in a field that doesnt pay as well, Canada is the better.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Plugging Along said:


> Yeah, I don't blame thme, the pay is a little higher, but not high enough to stay long term to offset the other negatives. However, the specialist doctors I knew that move their, stayed there. That's why I say, if you are the top in Canada vs top in US in your professional field, it's better to be the top in US. If you are just above average, or in a field that doesnt pay as well, Canada is the better.


I think that Canada is better for the lower 3 quintiles, and the US is better for the top quintile.
It's really iffy for those in the 4th quintile.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

sags said:


> Canada will eventually ban most guns, but it will take time and electing the Liberals for another term or two to get it done.
> 
> Of course some rifles for hunting purposes will be allowed, as long as they are registered and the owners are qualified to own them.


 Poverty has always done a great job of killing people of the world. The liberals have killed the economy which has created more killer poverty. Do not expect the liberal government to save you when they are causing death & decay.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

_From an income perspective, to make it into the top 1% of income earners in Canada, according to Statistics Canada, requires a salary of $225,409, or, roughly 39 times the overall wealth number of the top 1% in Canada. Interestingly, the numbers vary quite considerably in the US where the top 1% of income is $421,926 USD._

*Even without taking in account FX rate and draconian Canadian taxes , the difference is enormous!!!
Truly, top US talents is nothing to do here! *


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

Careful, you are starting to supply facts.
Some posters are allergic to those


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

damian13ster said:


> Careful, you are starting to supply facts.
> Some posters are allergic to those


Some people like "fake news" so much...especially when they support their agenda


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> I think that Canada is better for the lower 3 quintiles, and the US is better for the top quintile.
> It's really iffy for those in the 4th quintile.


The US is messed up when it comes to school districts. Middle income people care about that and in Canada it seems there isn't as much feast or famine depending on neighbourhoods for school quality/funding.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Google is getting ready to move into a new 400,000 square foot commercial space in downtown Toronto.

There will be 5,000 Google employees located there. Not so shabby "tech win"..........for a small country like Canada.

They are also adding employees in Montreal and Kitchener and that is just the tip of the economic iceberg in Canada.

Electric vehicle manufacturing at several automakers, Amazon expanding into Canada in a big way, new distribution centers for FedEx and UPS.

Canada is open for business and they are coming.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Distribución centres are not hi tech 🤣

Google “news” were published 1.5 years ago. Donde then “ Google's sister firm Sidewalk Labs has scrapped a plan to build a smart city in Canada, citing complications caused by the Covid-19 pandemic. For several years it had pursued ambitions to build a digital-first city in Toronto "from the internet up"»


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

gibor365 said:


> Distribución centres are not hi tech 🤣
> 
> Google “news” were published 1.5 years ago. Donde then “ Google's sister firm Sidewalk Labs has scrapped a plan to build a smart city in Canada, citing complications caused by the Covid-19 pandemic. For several years it had pursued ambitions to build a digital-first city in Toronto "from the internet up"»


Covid19, and that pesky thing about continuously monitoring people with AI on a public street.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

gibor365 said:


> Distribución centres are not hi tech 🤣
> 
> Google “news” were published 1.5 years ago. Donde then “ Google's sister firm Sidewalk Labs has scrapped a plan to build a smart city in Canada, citing complications caused by the Covid-19 pandemic. For several years it had pursued ambitions to build a digital-first city in Toronto "from the internet up"»


Sidewalk Labs is not the Google offices in Toronto.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Large distribution centres operate almost entirely on high tech, from employee scheduling, product ordering, inventory control, receiving, shipping, picking, placing, and everything else that keeps the wheels turning efficiently within "just in time" systems.

The hundred or so people working on the floor are a fraction of the total number of employees involved.

Ontario is booming and some people just don't like the idea that Canada is not crumbling economically, like they predicted it would.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

If you decided that warehouse workers are 'top talent attracted to Canada from US' then I guess you might be right 
Haven't looked into immigration patterns of warehouse workers so will take your word for it


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

You think these distribution centers and major corporations function efficiently because of a little old lady on a laptop ?


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

Nor do they function by having a young top talent sitting on a laptop.
They function by young top talent building software, which is then sold and utilized at such warehouse.
Warehouse being built has nothing to do with young top talent writing the software for the warehouse moving to the warehouse or its vicinity.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

IT job openings at Amazon distribution centers being built in Ontario in London, Hamilton, Toronto.......

They specifically say the job openings are at new Canadian Amazon Fulfillment Centers.........aka distribution centers.





__





Jobs






www.google.com


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

sags said:


> Job openings at Amazon distribution centers being built in Ontario in London, Hamilton, Toronto.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All jobs there are support ... nothing to do with "young top talent" LOL


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Quite a long list of minimum qualifications though, to be seeking applications and resumes openly online.

I doubt they are being hired to answer the phones, and there are people well above their pay grade whom they report to.

Likely Amazon uses private companies to recruit the talent at the very top of the IT pyramid.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I think some people under-estiimate how high the pay levels can be in Canada, to keep and attract top talent.

Our niece was earning $200K as a Walmart executive 15 years ago. I have no idea how much she now earns, but it is likely substantially more today.

Don't worry Gibor........if a company in Canada wants top talent they pay the going rate to attract them.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

sags said:


> Large distribution centres operate almost entirely on high tech, from employee scheduling, product ordering, inventory control, receiving, shipping, picking, placing, and everything else that keeps the wheels turning efficiently within "just in time" systems.
> 
> The hundred or so people working on the floor are a fraction of the total number of employees involved.
> 
> Ontario is booming and some people just don't like the idea that Canada is not crumbling economically, like they predicted it would.


I know this industry. The warehouses themselves are not 'high tech'. There are some technical jobs in designing them or designing the systems that make them work.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

sags said:


> IT job openings at Amazon distribution centers being built in Ontario in London, Hamilton, Toronto.......
> 
> They specifically say the job openings are at new Canadian Amazon Fulfillment Centers.........aka distribution centers.
> 
> ...


Amazon warehouse jobs are equivalent to working at McDonalds or Walmart. Absolutely awful.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

People should read the credentials required for those jobs I linked to. They are too long to post here.

Amazon can easily hire low level employees to work on a warehouse or distribution center floor, but that isn't what Amazon is seeking.

Distribution centers aren't "warehouses". Warehouses hold static inventory. Distribution centers process millions of items in real time.

They need high tech workers to design their "in house" software and maintain all the various systems required to handle the complexity and volume.

The overall movement of high tech workers to Canada isn't anything new. It has been happening for awhile.

Toronto is the fastest growing tech scene in all of North America.









Toronto is emerging as a tech superpower as immigrants choose Canada over the US


Since 2013, Toronto has added more tech jobs than any other place in North America, including Silicon Valley.




www.businessinsider.com













Tech Workers Are Living the American Dream—in Canada


The short-sighted immigration policies of the US administration is driving top talent north of the border.




www.wired.com













Canada Wins, U.S. Loses In Global Fight For High-Tech Workers


If there is a global war for tech talent, right now Canada is winning. And U.S. immigration policies are part of the reason.




www.npr.org













Tech Skills Are Needed in Canada. Here Are Two Ways to Move To Canada If You’re A Skilled Tech Worker In The U.S.


Silicon Valley — long considered the top destination for tech companies and talent — is at risk of losing its crown to America’s northern neighbor, Canada. Thousands of tech workers from across the globe have flocked to Canada in recent years, making it the fastest growing tech scene in North Americ




www.linkedin.com


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

One last link directly related to the new Amazon distribution centres in Canada.

Amazon is hiring 1800 corporate and tech employees for new jobs at the centers. They don't look like entry level jobs to me.

_More than 1,500 positions are currently open on amazon.jobs for software development managers, senior software development managers, software development engineers, senior software development engineers, data engineers, program managers, cloud computing solutions architects, as well as sales and marketing executives.

“Amazon is proud to create good jobs that provide opportunities for employees to develop new skills and grow their careers while innovating on behalf of customers,” Jesse Dougherty, Amazon vice-president and Vancouver site lead, said in a statement._

Shopify, Google, Microsoft, Twitter, Pinterest and others are also going to be hiring tech workers, and companies are also going to other Canadian locations.

_The announcement comes one week after global IT giant Mphasis Ltd., a provider of IT outsourcing services, said it plans to create 500 to 1,000 jobs within the next two to three years in Calgary. _









Competition for tech workers heats up as Amazon opens up 1,800 new jobs in Canada


Shopify, Google, Microsoft, Twitter and Pinterest have also announced hiring plans in Canada this year




financialpost.com





Welcome to Canada.....the best country in the world !


----------

